# Grappling Question



## LoneRider (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello,

 I'm considering taking up MMA in a few years, and know that I'm predominantly a striker (western boxing and Southern Chinese Kungfu are my main styles) and that I plain suck at grappling/groundwork. 

 To fix this I'll take up Brazilian Jiu Jitsu after I've done some more with my striking game.

 In the interrim my cousin is a high school wrestler (at 17 he's 140 lbs and I'm 15 lbs heavier), and the two of us plan to do a little training against each other (using a couple gymnastic's mats our neighbor sold us at his garage sale for three dollars). He benefits because he learns to really use technique to win while fighting someone who's fifteen pounds heavier. I benefit because I learn something of groundwork (not a perfect solution, but a solution nonetheless) against someone who is fairly skilled as a wrestler. 

 I also know our local gym, WMA, has some free lessons in groundwork which I intend to take advantage of.

 For safety we agree that we'll avoid small joint manipulations, fish hooks, heel locks and the like, but chokes and arm bars with tap out rules are acceptable. His big sister who's a lifeguard will also be a referee. 

 Just wanted to sanity check the idea. 

 R,

 LoneRider


----------



## Marvin (Jun 14, 2008)

So what's yer question?


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 14, 2008)

My question is, would the interrim solution proposed be a good idea?


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 15, 2008)

Honestly, I would drop the referee idea altogether and just focus on good training.  Good training doesn't need to be adversarial to work well.  In fact, a lot of times that can get in the way of your progress as a grappler (striker too).  

The best grappling training I've gotten in my life had us doing more drilling than anything else.  We went live and rolled hard after the drilling, but it was just to reinforce what we'd learned, not to try to beat our partners.  The biggest part of our training was the drilling though.  

Setup your grappling into drills with specific goals.  Use the TRIG theory: Training, Repetition, Isolation, Grappling.  Training means learning the technique and how to apply it smoothly.  Repetition means you just rep it out on each other as many times as you can (EX armbar spin drill, we'd setup contests to see who could do the most in 3 minutes without the partner resisting).  Isolation means figuring out a way to work on that skill and that skill alone (EX side mount escape, you start out under sidemount and your cousin holding you down, when he calls go, you try to escape while he tries to hold you, OR you can roll as you see fit, but you can only use armbars).  Grappling is going live and having fun.    

If you can lose the ego and not be afraid to tap, then you can get good at some locks that a lot of people don't.  Such as heel hooks, neck cranks, etc.  Our rule was that if you had the lock sunk in to where the other guy couldn't escape, then you had it, and you either called it, or you let it go and just kept on with other things.  

If you're not getting tapped out in training, you aren't learning anything.  

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 15, 2008)

Honestly, I would drop the referee idea altogether and just focus on good training.  Good training doesn't need to be adversarial to work well.  In fact, a lot of times that can get in the way of your progress as a grappler (striker too).  

The best grappling training I've gotten in my life had us doing more drilling than anything else.  We went live and rolled hard after the drilling, but it was just to reinforce what we'd learned, not to try to beat our partners.  The biggest part of our training was the drilling though.  

Setup your grappling into drills with specific goals.  Use the TRIG theory: Training, Repetition, Isolation, Grappling.  Training means learning the technique and how to apply it smoothly.  Repetition means you just rep it out on each other as many times as you can (EX armbar spin drill, we'd setup contests to see who could do the most in 3 minutes without the partner resisting).  Isolation means figuring out a way to work on that skill and that skill alone (EX side mount escape, you start out under sidemount and your cousin holding you down, when he calls go, you try to escape while he tries to hold you, OR you can roll as you see fit, but you can only use armbars).  Grappling is going live and having fun.    

If you can lose the ego and not be afraid to tap, then you can get good at some locks that a lot of people don't.  Such as heel hooks, neck cranks, etc.  Our rule was that if you had the lock sunk in to where the other guy couldn't escape, then you had it, and you either called it, or you let it go and just kept on with other things.  

If you're not getting tapped out in training, you aren't learning anything.  

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Skpotamus. The referee idea was more for safety than anything else, but at any rate we'll do some drills as well as practice rounds.


----------



## RedRonin38 (Aug 3, 2008)

LoneRider, I highly recommend you look into training in Judo.  You will get plenty of standing grappling, takedowns and throws, and groundwork.  Most places, Judo is the least expensive option for martial arts available, and there are opportunities to spar a.k.a. randori in almost every class, as well as compete in tournaments if you wish.


----------



## Steve (Aug 3, 2008)

My advice would be, if you can't take RedRonin38's terrific advice, whatever else you do, to focus on what your cousin knows: takedowns, pressure, positional dominance and heavy hips (or at least, I presume these things because they're focused on in wrestling).  Expirementation is fine, and would be fun, but you're better off learning something that one of you knows.

The main thing is learn from people who are knowledgeable.  You can't beat that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes just try to learn and enjoy the training.  In your case because you are a striker take the time to really understand how your cousin moves the takedowns, holds, etc. that he uses.  That will really help in the long run.  In return teach him the striking that you know and both of you will benefit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Truthfully though it would be better to train under a qualified instructor.


----------

